# Would you vote for Donald Trump???



## Ray

I would...

Here are 11 reasons why Trump should run for president:

1. Trump is an American success story. Rich and not ashamed of it, he has parlayed his name and business acumen into a financial empire with ventures in real estate, hospitality, entertainment, and much more, achieving the success to which Americans aspire. His wealth was estimated by Forbes at $3.2 billion in 2013, although Trump has claimed this is a conservative number and his fortune runs billions higher. I personaly see nothing wrong with this. TO me this shows an ability to get the job done. He can create wealth and jobs, and has a PROVEN track record of doing so. Not just a friggin community organizer and apologizer.
2. He can draw a big crowd. New Hampshire, Iowa, you name it, Trump draws the biggest GOP crowds. His private speaking fees are said to be in excess of $250,000 — but he never charges for causes or candidates he believes in. Never charges because he does not HAVE to...I like this. Those that charge just piss me off. Much like a mulitmilllionaire ball player wanting 100 dollars for his damn signature.

Urgent: Support Trump Run in 2016? Vote Here Now

3. Trump is a true conservative. As a candidate he appeals to all the key constituencies of the Reagan Republican party: He’s against any tax increases, he’s pro-NRA, and pro-life. I love this. Not only that, Liberals dispise him so we are on the right track.
4. His name recognition is beyond comprehension. A two-time Emmy Award nominee, Trump has hosted the popular show "The Apprentice" on NBC since 2004. His spinoff show "The Celebrity Apprentice" has also been a success, bringing in more than 12 million viewers for one of its season finales. And in business, attaching the Trump name to an enterprise immediately marks it as a premium venture.

5. Trump is the only potential Republican candidate who can claim the "Triple Crown" of American life — he has been a success in business, politics, and entertainment. In my opinion a PROVEN track record of accomplishment. THE obvious ability to get the job done, and not apologizing for wanting to put AMERICA first! I like it.

6. He can move middle, independent voters. His endorsement of GOP presidential candidate Mitt Romney and his robocalls to voters in Ohio, Michigan, and other states made a big difference in the 2012 GOP primaries and demonstrated his political clout as Romney won in each state where Trump ventured.


7. He can self-finance. Paying for a primary campaign can be tough. Trump could fund his own campaign and start off the general election with a significant advantage over candidates who have to self-fund or agree to public financing. He is NOT beholding to anyone, which is what I really like. He wont owe "favors" 8. He is tough on foreign policy. Trump has already said he would deal forcibly with ISIS, China, and Russia. He has lambasted China for manipulating its currency and "stealing" American jobs, and charged that Russian President Vladimir Putin is "toying" with President Obama in Ukraine.
That alone along with the strong Military support he brings to the table is sorely needed by us. He will put America first everytime, not give the keys to the kingdom away like the current Kenyan. 9. He has the fire in the belly. Trump has already expressed interest in running for president, reportedly spending more than $1 million last year to research a potential presidential campaign in 2016.

10. He is enormously entertaining. Think of a no-nonsense Trump presidential press conference — or even a straight-shooting Trump "fireside chat."
No doubt about that. Lots of folks think he is a bragart yada yada yads. SO WHAT.? He is pro constitution, pro military. pro USA...which is what we need.


11. His wife Melania would make a fantastic First Lady. A former model, she has the looks and charm that remind Americans of classy Jackie Kennedy and her days presiding over the East Wing.

Isn't that the truth. The freak show we have there now is an embarrassment... and anti American as proven by her own actions.

I personaly like this man. He is self made, beholding to no one and loves the USA, our military and wants to put the needs of the USA first and foremost. We need a leader that knows how to get things done. The fact that he is NOT a politician is a plus in my opinion.


----------



## waybomb

He has absolutely zero chance of winning anything in politics. Maybe Mayor of some small burb.


----------



## jimbo

I'd probably vote for him, especially over the establishment candidates currently in the race, none of which I will vote for.


----------



## Doc

A definite maybe at this point.  I thought money could make the difference but then I saw how dismal Ross Perot and Forbes did when they ran.   If Trump can buy into and get the political organization in place I think he has as good of a shot as most of the other 12 candidate running for the republican nomination.   Some in the race are thought to be there to get known and have a shot at VP.  I do not see Trump as one of those.  If he is in, he is in it to win.   One thing for sure, he should shake things up and make them more interesting.


----------



## Danang Sailor

If the only choices turned out to be Trump or Clitler I'd vote for him, even though it would likely be a wasted effort.
Given *any* other option, he would be my last choice.  At this point I'd really like to see a Walker/Fiorina ticket.
Experience in governing, experience in industry, experience in large-scale personnel management (both) - a good
balance of complementary talents.

By the way, I don't care which one would end up with the top slot; it would be good either way!


----------



## loboloco

Only after it has been conclusively proven that the gates of hell have frozen closed.


----------



## Adillo303

Personally, I hope Carley gets the nod. That stops the Hillary express COLD.

It's going to take a lot to stop Hillary.


----------



## road squawker

Adillo303 said:


> ...It's going to take a lot to stop Hillary.



I remember , 6 years ago,.... many people said the same thing,....... and the DNC threw her under the bus.

she has too much baggage, sooner or later, it will come out.

she is Richard Nixon in a pantsuit.


----------



## loboloco

road squawker said:


> I remember , 6 years ago,.... many people said the same thing,....... and the DNC threw her under the bus.
> 
> she has too much baggage, sooner or later, it will come out.
> 
> she is Richard Nixon in a pantsuit.


Wow, what an insult to Tricky Dick.


----------



## ki0ho

Time will tell


----------



## Catavenger

The Donald also plans to build The Great Wall of Mexico!

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/jun/16/donald-trump-vows-build-border-wall/


I want to carefully examine the architectural plans before I vote for him.

My cat says that if he is elected he will build a canal along the border to compete with the Chinese who are building the canal in Nicaragua.
Sherriff Joe will be in charge of it using prison labor. They will be fed a double hand full of rice daily supplemented with frijole beans and those inedible ornamental oranges three times a week. 
Plenty of overseers can be found waiting for jobs in Home Depot parking lots through out the South West. The overseers will be paid in worthless script. Oops I mean good sound paper U.S. dollars.


----------



## leadarrows

Yes! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=30&v=SpMJx0-HyOM


----------



## Doc

Trump would not be afraid to do the unpopular things for the good of our nation, but could he get the wimps in congress to go along?  They are more worried about their own reelection and power than the fate of our nation, they have proved that over and over again.  Yet for some reason most of them do get reelected.


----------



## MrLiberty

Doc said:


> Trump would not be afraid to do the unpopular things for the good of our nation, but could he get the wimps in congress to go along?  They are more worried about their own reelection and power than the fate of our nation, they have proved that over and over again.  Yet for some reason most of them do get reelected.




As we have seen with obama Trump could go around congress, and they would do nothing about it.  

I stand like Franc does, if he is the last man standing against hitlery I would vote for him.  

Although, I have continually have said that hillary will not make the nomination.  She has health issues and she has too much baggage.  I think O'Malley gets the dem nod, and then it is a whole new ballgame.


----------



## Kane

If only the GOP candidates would form a pact to fiercely debate the issues and policies, but NOT bloody the debate floor and MSM with negative personal attacks ... essentially doing the Democrat's work for them. Save the negative attacks for Hillary, and have the balls (unlike McCain and Romney) to go after her abhorrent core of liberal elitism and corruption.

Alas, tho, the egotistical, self-loving and narcissistic Donald Trump already has a 45-minute head start in bashing his fellow conservatives. The man makes Obama look humble.


----------



## pirate_girl

Kane said:


> If only the GOP candidates would form a pact to fiercely debate the issues and policies, but NOT bloody the debate floor and MSM with negative personal attacks ... essentially doing the Democrat's work for them. Save the negative attacks for Hillary, and have the balls (unlike McCain and Romney) to go after her abhorrent core of liberal elitism and corruption.
> 
> Alas, tho, the egotistical, self-loving and narcissistic Donald Trump already has a 45-minute head start in bashing his fellow conservatives. *The man makes Obama look humble*.



Yes.
Yes he does.

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/trump-slams-jeb-praises-putin-in-extensive-interview-with-bill-oreilly/


----------



## jimbo

Catavenger said:


> The Donald also plans to build The Great Wall of Mexico!
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/jun/16/donald-trump-vows-build-border-wall/
> 
> 
> I want to carefully examine the architectural plans before I vote for him.
> 
> My cat says that if he is elected he will build a canal along the border to compete with the Chinese who are building the canal in Nicaragua.
> Sherriff Joe will be in charge of it using prison labor. They will be fed a double hand full of rice daily supplemented with frijole beans and those inedible ornamental oranges three times a week.
> Plenty of overseers can be found waiting for jobs in Home Depot parking lots through out the South West. The overseers will be paid in worthless script. Oops I mean good sound paper U.S. dollars.



One thing certain with Trump, he would make certain that all the illegals were on the Mexico side of the wall before he closed the gate.


----------



## waybomb

So which SNL actor will do the Trump?
What will they smear the campaign with, such as Sarah's (not) "I can see Russia..."


----------



## muleman RIP

He would get my vote just for having some balls to stand up for America instead of kneeling down.


----------



## Leni

And now the latest is that he wants Ophra as his running mate.  OMG!!!!!


----------



## kcvet

only if he can exterminate the DNC


----------



## kcvet

Leni said:


> And now the latest is that he wants Ophra as his running mate.  OMG!!!!!



just a joke


----------



## Catavenger

Wanting Oprah for a running mate makes Trump lose all credibility in my eyes.


----------



## Av8r3400

waybomb said:


> So which SNL actor will do the Trump?



..and which actor would play his hair?

If elected, his hair would need it's own chief of staff to manage it's own entourage.


----------



## road squawker

Av8r3400 said:


> ..and which actor would play his hair?
> 
> If elected, his hair would need it's own chief of staff to manage it's own entourage.



would still cost less than all the first monkees "staff"


----------



## squerly

> *Would you vote for Donald Trump???*


 No.  But I would vote for Ben Carson...


----------



## Leni

Colin Powell would make a great president.


----------



## pirate_girl

squerly said:


> [/B]No.  But I would vote for Ben Carson...


----------



## leadarrows

Leni said:


> Colin Powell would make a great president.


Screw that asshole he backed obummer.


----------



## tiredretired

I would vote for the devil himself if he were running against Bitchery.


----------



## road squawker

Leni said:


> Colin Powell would make a great president.



just another backstabber



leadarrows said:


> Screw that asshole he backed obummer.



exactly correct, he is a political whore


----------



## Leni

Okay guys.  I stand corrected.  I had forgotten that little detail.


----------



## leadarrows

He would have been better then obummer ....but then anyone would be.


----------



## Leni

At least he is military and would not be destroying them and this country.


----------



## kcvet

Hitlary claims Trump responsible for Charleston church shooting

story


----------



## Leni

WHAT!!!


----------



## kcvet

she's playing it dirty. so if Trump slams it back in her face ill vote for him. only 1 rule in politics. its unfair to play fair. nice guys really do finish last. so lock and load and blow her fuckin' head off


----------



## Danang Sailor

TiredRetired said:


> *I would vote for the devil himself* if he were running against Bitchery.


I'm sorry.  Since he was elected in 2008 and re-elected in 2012, he's ineligible for another term.


----------



## mtntopper

Is anyone re-thinking the Donald Trump vote?

Below really is Trumps political views as he expresses them today. Might be time to reconsider if we want sugar coated politics or the truth even it does sting a bit.


----------



## waybomb

He's music to my ears - someone saying what should have been said all along.

BUT, I still don't think he will get elected. He's not what a politician should be. People don't like him because he's not PC. 

They would rather have a guy running the show that did nothing valuable in his life other than being a community organizer, instead of a guy that went bankrupt a couple of times, and now is a billionaire. And bullshit like that.

I would love to be a fly on the wall the first time Trump as POTUS meets Putin in private. Just precious.


----------



## Kane

With politics being one of my favorite hobbies, having Donald Trump in the mix makes for some swell cable teevee. The Donald is absolutely unabashed as he takes personal swipes at his fellow Republicans, once again doing the Democrats work for them. 

Go Trump! The GOP primary debates this August are guaranteed to be even more comical than last year's blood bath of adolescent snipes and puerile backstabbing. What fun!! 

And now that Hussein and his sidekick John Kerry have made their hilarious deal with Iran, we'll have excellent cable, steaming live for months to come. Can his veto survive? Can our naïve, apologetic, appeaser-for-a-president scrounge up 34 votes in the senate? Israel and the rest of the world wait as President Jarrett .. er, Obama ... does his absolute Muslim-lovin' best to give the Mullahs a Bomb.

Good Lord! A good Hollywood screenwriter couldn't make this shit up.


----------



## mtntopper

From Trump's Facebook Page


> *Donald J. Trump
> *
> 
> Yesterday at 8:37am ·
> 
> Failing  candidate Hillary Clinton, who is desperately trying to hold on to her  lead in the democratic primary against Bernie Sanders, is knowingly  putting out lies about my stance on illegal immigration. I said “Mexico  is sending”--- I’m not knocking immigration or immigrants, but rather am  very critical of the country of Mexico for sending us people that they  don’t want. Likewise I am very critical of illegal immigration and the  tremendous problems including crime, which it causes.
> She is  desperate, she is sad, and she is obviously very nervous when she has to  revert to issues that have already been settled given the absolute  accuracy of my statement. She speaks about “my tone” and that’s the  problem with our country’s leaders. They are more worried about tone  than results! It’s not about being nice--- it’s about being competent.
> Hillary should spend more time producing her illegally hidden emails  and less time trying to obfuscate a statement by me that is totally  clear and obviously very much accepted by the public as true. I am  honored, however, that she is attacking me, instead of Jeb Bush.  Obviously she knows that JEB is no longer her real competition. The last  person she wants to face is Donald Trump.


----------



## mtntopper

Kane said:


> With politics being one of my favorite hobbies, having Donald Trump in the mix makes for some swell cable teevee. The Donald is absolutely unabashed as he takes personal swipes at his fellow Republicans, once again doing the Democrats work for them.
> 
> Go Trump! The GOP primary debates this August are guaranteed to be even more comical than last year's blood bath of adolescent snipes and puerile backstabbing. What fun!!


----------



## ki0ho

Im thinking Grump is looking just fine for me.....

I think it would be fun..to be a fly on the wall when O-slimmy tried to give Trump some advice on how to be pres!!!!!!

what ya bet the little slimmy weasel would be soon stuck on the wall beside ya!!!!


----------



## ki0ho

Dont think trump will have any problem with eather house.....got a feeling he already has the dirt on almost every one of them.....and he sure dont need their money!!!!!!

wonder how many black eyes it would take to change a few votes....errrr minds??


----------



## pirate_girl

Hell no to Trump all the way!
He's a conceited, flagrant dipstick who shoots off at the mouth way too often to be President.
I didn't appreciate his comments about McCain, but some of ya'll already know that.

Carson? yes!
Santorum.. hmmm maybe..
.....and as of late Gov. Kasich has entered the mix.
That's another hell no.


----------



## kcvet

trump does have style. today Lindsey Graham called him a jackass so he released her phone number and made it public. he does let em have it with the bark on. both sides of the aisle hate his guts but the country luvs that in your face style


----------



## ki0ho

If Trump stays in the race I will vote for him ...no doubt!!!

If he destroys the RINO party all the better...they are nothing more than Dumocrats light!!! It is time they were put out to pasture!!!!

and for no other reason than to counter someones vote ...anti Donald!!!

Rino..cain has ment someone who dont cower to his hero status....and last I read mcsilly has started yelling uncle!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

lolz


----------



## ki0ho

If Trump FAILS at running the country as bad as he has failed at business...


America will be in GREAT shape when he is done!


----------



## tiredretired

I too would vote for Trump.  McCain had it coming with his stupid "crazies" comment.


----------



## leadarrows

Hell I think I will vote for him twice....


----------



## road squawker

kcvet said:


> ... today Lindsey Graham called him a jackass so he released* her *phone number and made it public...



is Lindsey taking lessens from that transjenner fella?


----------



## kcvet

road squawker said:


> is Lindsey taking lessens from that transjenner fella?



yeah doink. these days who knows ??


----------



## jimbo

pirate_girl said:


> Actually


 
 Actually that should read "I survived bankruptcy 4 times."


----------



## MrLiberty

jimbo said:


> Actually that should read "I survived bankruptcy 4 times."




Actually, it would be more accurate to say companies that bear his name filed for bankruptcy four times, and he renegotiated those companies into money making ventures.  He has never declared personal bankruptcy either, but the liberals don't want you to know that.  He has used the American bankruptcy laws to help his companies, he has done nothing illegal, but the way liberals talk you wouldn't know that either.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/clareoc...ow-donald-trump-made-bankruptcy-work-for-him/


----------



## jimbo

MrLiberty said:


> Actually, it would be more accurate to say companies that bear his name filed for bankruptcy four times, and he renegotiated those companies into money making ventures. He has never declared personal bankruptcy either, but the liberals don't want you to know that. He has used the American bankruptcy laws to help his companies, he has done nothing illegal, but the way liberals talk you wouldn't know that either.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/clareoc...ow-donald-trump-made-bankruptcy-work-for-him/



I'm aware of that.  It's because of his proven ability to bail himself out of trouble that I would consider him.  At this point, the US is Greece light.  8 more years of "Gimmee Stuff" and "We must not offend" and Greece will be US light.


----------



## kcvet

snip:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SiFIwfYKmM"]Donald Trump tells it like it is - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## waybomb

I'm actually warming up to the idea of what Trump is doing. I don't believe he'll take it to the end, but if he did, I think I'll vote for the guy. He stands behind what he says, he does what he says he's going to do, and he don't mince words.

As a manager, I pine for honest thoughtful discussions. I do not want anything sugarcoated. Please tell me what you see and think. Tell me the downside to everything. Call me names. Heck, throw things at me if you are that emotional about the issue at hand. I'll KNOW where you stand, and that I can deal with. I'll understand how important things are to you. The things he speaks of are important to him and many of us. We need to get these items out of the PC world and into real world actions. 

I happen to agree with him on McCain. McCain's been a fuckup on everything. He crashed 3 aircraft! He's a wishy washy rhino. He supports illegal actions. Yes, I agree with Trump - he ain't no hero. The entire hero thing is a result of the MSM hoping a rhino could win by a landslide - the libs would vote him and so would the center and so would the right. So he's a hero. Phht. 

These wishy-washy bastards in the white house and Congress are frikin useless as they stand now. Somebody like Trump may actually get them out of this PC craziness smothering this nation, and get something actually done to bring America to where it once was. These asshats where not born PC.

So, so far, liberals don't want him, center doesn't want him, rhinos don't want him, establishment wingers don't want him, Putin certainly doesn't want him, Iran doesn't want him, Kim Jong Dong or whatever the f his name is doesn't want him. He's our man.

Go Trump!


----------



## kcvet

waybomb said:


> I'm actually warming up to the idea of what Trump is doing. I don't believe he'll take it to the end, but if he did, I think I'll vote for the guy. He stands behind what he says, he does what he says he's going to do, and he don't mince words.
> 
> As a manager, I pine for honest thoughtful discussions. I do not want anything sugarcoated. Please tell me what you see and think. Tell me the downside to everything. Call me names. Heck, throw things at me if you are that emotional about the issue at hand. I'll KNOW where you stand, and that I can deal with. I'll understand how important things are to you. The things he speaks of are important to him and many of us. We need to get these items out of the PC world and into real world actions.
> 
> I happen to agree with him on McCain. McCain's been a fuckup on everything. He crashed 3 aircraft! He's a wishy washy rhino. He supports illegal actions. Yes, I agree with Trump - he ain't no hero. The entire hero thing is a result of the MSM hoping a rhino could win by a landslide - the libs would vote him and so would the center and so would the right. So he's a hero. Phht.
> 
> These wishy-washy bastards in the white house and Congress are frikin useless as they stand now. Somebody like Trump may actually get them out of this PC craziness smothering this nation, and get something actually done to bring America to where it once was. These asshats where not born PC.
> 
> So, so far, liberals don't want him, center doesn't want him, rhinos don't want him, establishment wingers don't want him, Putin certainly doesn't want him, Iran doesn't want him, Kim Jong Dong or whatever the f his name is doesn't want him. He's our man.
> 
> Go Trump!



he's his own man and that's what burns their ass. he can't be bought. in fact he buys. he can break these dead dick GOP and Dems over his knee.


----------



## waybomb

Hard not to agree 100%, no matter what your political leaning.


----------



## Leni

I like what he says and the fact that he says what he thinks.  However I don't think that he would make a good president.  In politics whether we like it or not the ability to compromise is essential.  You also have to be willing to listen to the opinions of others.  Sometimes you have to be able to accept their opinion in place of yours.  He will have to be able to work with Congress and I don't think that he can.  

At this point in time his value is in bringing to the forefront what a lot of Americans are thinking.  Everyone else is dancing around the issues.  He's a breath of fresh air or should I say a gale.  If nothing else he is making this election very interesting.


----------



## waybomb

From another forum..
Some of you might want to read a little history and see exactly what this so called hero did during his career.  

Just a few quick facts:
1) He was not a fighter pilot, he was a bomber.
2) Graduated 3rd from the bottom of his class of 899 at Annapolis.
3) His father and Grandfather were both 4 star Admirals, he hardly had  to scrabble through life and they might be why he kept flight status  even after crashing not two, but three planes.
4) Read the reason why most of his fellow pilots hated him and what he  did wrong to get shot down with AAA fire, not a SAM like he's misstated  in the past.

http://www.pythiapress.com/wartales/...-Shootdown.htm


----------



## Lenny

Okay, here's my $0.02:

 Minutes after Reagan took office our hostages were released after 444 days because Iran KNEW Reagan wasn't going to take any crap.  I truly believe Trump would be the same way.

 And since Trump is not an insider, he's not going to put up with the "this is the way it's always been done" and "we cant do that because it's not politically correct" excuses.  I believe he will get the excuses out of the way.

 Our Founding Fathers were rich.  They led the fight because they want big government out of the way and I believe that is Trump's motivation.

 I lived near the Mexican border for 30 years in all four border states, so I know how vicious illegal aliens are.  Trump is tenacious about shutting the border for good and that puts me behind him 100%.

I respect everyone's views and those are mine.


----------



## tiredretired

Lenny said:


> Okay, here's my $0.02:
> 
> Minutes after Reagan took office our hostages were released after 444 days because Iran KNEW Reagan wasn't going to take any crap.  I truly believe Trump would be the same way.
> 
> And since Trump is not an insider, he's not going to put up with the "this is the way it's always been done" and "we cant do that because it's not politically correct" excuses.  I believe he will get the excuses out of the way.
> 
> Our Founding Fathers were rich.  They led the fight because they want big government out of the way and I believe that is Trump's motivation.
> 
> I lived near the Mexican border for 30 years in all four border states, so I know how vicious illegal aliens are.  Trump is tenacious about shutting the border for good and that puts me behind him 100%.
> 
> I respect everyone's views and those are mine.



Agreed.  Say what you will about Trump, but the man takes no shit, never apologizes when he knows he is right and is not afraid to ruffle feathers any time anywhere.  Three qualities I admire greatly.  That is why I like him and will vote for him if it comes to that.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
you dambetcha I would vote for him!!! He is not a professional politician and has worked for what he has.  He doesnt care what is under the table and he cant be bought to keep a job which is a license to steal.  Our country is in the shape it is because of the life time licenses to steal for our low life life time politicians.  I have seen our government go down hill because of the money that politicians make under the tables.  One more time, YES I will vote for him!!!


----------



## Lenny

Jeb Bush, McCain and some other RINOs hate Trump.  That's another reason for me to like him!


----------



## mtntopper

Joke or no joke fits Trump... 

Is he electable in the end or just another spoiler. Will Trump let Hillary or another Democrat go direct to the White House while never having to passing go?


----------



## kcvet

a lot of truth here although they've all sold out. to me they're all liberal conservs. bought and paid for. no spine or backbone here. I have no intentions of supporting any of them. if the election were held today im staying home. if Trump makes them pissed off and angry im on his side.


----------



## road squawker

kcvet said:


> ... I have no intentions of supporting any of them. if the election were held today im staying home..



... and you can bet the far left is hoping more do this, isn't that how the POS we have now was elected?


----------



## mla2ofus

kcvet said:


> if the election were held today im staying home.



   Then if you don't like whoever winds up in the whitehouse, DON'T BITCH ABOUT IT!!
                                    Mike


----------



## kcvet

road squawker said:


> ... and you can bet the far left is hoping more do this, isn't that how the POS we have now was elected?



not really. the libtard MSM took advantage of the 18 year old's who know nothing about politics. the POS was elected by the media. not the voters. 
and since it worked to perfection Pislosi is pushing to drop it to 16. 
http://pjmedia.com/blog/pelosi-proposes-lowering-the-voting-age-to-16/  and who may i ask is gonna stop her?? the GOP?? LMFAO


----------



## kcvet

mla2ofus said:


> Then if you don't like whoever winds up in the whitehouse, DON'T BITCH ABOUT IT!!
> Mike



GEE i never heard that one before


----------



## kcvet

none of you guys will need medicare right??  so this liberal will be glad to get rid of it for you






story

i mean none of you have any plans for growing old right ?? you are all dead by 50 or else

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGnE83A1Z4U"]Granny Off the Cliff - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## road squawker

kcvet said:


> not really... who may i ask is gonna stop her?? the GOP?? LMFAO



no, the people that "bother" to vote will stop her.


----------



## tiredretired

mla2ofus said:


> Then if you don't like whoever winds up in the whitehouse, DON'T BITCH ABOUT IT!!
> Mike


You know there is a lot of truth to that.  My dad used to say, don't bitch, do something about it.  Except for the weather, that is.

I was no great fan of either McCain or Romney, but I voted for them because in my mind the alternative was unthinkable.  That turned out to be true.

If all the evangelical christians, for example,  would get off their fat asses and vote in 2016 we will be able to keep a dummo out of the white house.  They're not afraid to  run their yaps all year long about abortion and himshes though. 

If one is going to sit at home and play with themselves instead of voting I'm afraid I have little regard for their feelings.  That is just me, of course.  I tend to be funny like that.


----------



## kcvet

why should I bitch or complain???


----------



## mtntopper

Below is exactly why Trump is so popular at this time and why people are supporting his campaign. We elected a Republican majority in congress and they just caved into the same old policies they campaigned to get rid of before they were elected.


----------



## FrancSevin

kcvet said:


> none of you guys will need medicare right?? so this liberal will be glad to get rid of it for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> story
> 
> i mean none of you have any plans for growing old right ?? you are all dead by 50 or else
> 
> Granny Off the Cliff - YouTube




 I've got no problem with Medicare or Social Security.  I paid into those programs all of my working life.

 Yet, the politicians tell us those programs are running our of money.  But, under a government mandate,  I paid into that_ insurance_ to have it!
 So I expect the policy to pay off as promised.

 Funny though, that welfare, into which I did not pay or expect a return, has no problem getting the money it needs to grow. What is up with that?


----------



## Lenny

mtntopper said:


> Below is exactly why Trump is so popular at this time and why people are supporting his campaign. We elected a Republican majority in congress and they just caved into the same old policies they campaigned to get rid of before they were elected.


 
 Great photo you posted and I agree!

We're SCREAMING at them, but getting NOTHING!!!  

Trump's two balls trump Obama's pen and phone!


----------



## kcvet

FrancSevin said:


> I've got no problem with Medicare or Social Security.  I paid into those programs all of my working life.
> 
> Yet, the politicians tell us those programs are running our of money.  But, under a government mandate,  I paid into that_ insurance_ to have it!
> So I expect the policy to pay off as promised.
> 
> Funny though, that welfare, into which I did not pay or expect a return, has no problem getting the money it needs to grow. What is up with that?



so have I. Im a boomer. ive paid into it since i was 16. is it coming to an end?? well it used to be the goose that laid golden eggs. but that was free $$$ for politicians and they ripped it off without paying a penny back.


----------



## mla2ofus

You are so right, Franc!! Someone needs to hand that off to Trump so he can stir the pot w/ it!!
                             Mike


----------



## mtntopper

*Electable or not this is what he is doing to the other runners in the GOP with his bid for President as a Republican!*


----------



## waybomb

Exactly.  The fucking republican party have turned into the party of weasels.


----------



## kcvet

or the party of puppets


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Damn right I would vote for him if he was the only GOP to get in. I like him. I hate him. But I'll vote for him


----------



## Danang Sailor

Deadly Sushi said:


> Damn right I would vote for him if he was the only GOP to get in. I like him. I hate him. But I'll vote for him


Day-um, multiple posts in a single day ... and some of us figured you for absconded or dead! 

In any case, welcome back!!


----------



## tommu56

Id vote for him.

The Perot issue was 3rd party he siphoned off the needed voters from the republicans ticket causing the Democrats to win.

tom


----------



## tiredretired

Danang Sailor said:


> Day-um, multiple posts in a single day ... and some of us figured you for absconded or dead!
> 
> In any case, welcome back!!



Got some catching up to do, I'd say.  Good to see some of the old members finding their way back.


----------



## leadarrows

Like what the Don is saying so far. This up coming debate should be interesting.


----------



## tiredretired

leadarrows said:


> Like what the Don is saying so far. This up coming debate should be interesting.



It is going to be very interesting.  Things could get a little nasty.  Gonna be fun to watch, I have a feeling.


----------



## Kane

TiredRetired said:


> It is going to be very interesting.  Things could get a little nasty.  Gonna be fun to watch, I have a feeling.



Absolutely, it has all potential to be interesting. But the debate is also likely to be tightly controlled, and with only one minute to talk, and thirty seconds to rebut if you are called out by name, it could actually turn out to be woefully undramatic. 

Expectations for the debate are high. Ratings will be off the chart. 

It may not deliver.


----------

